# Anyone ride with the Potomac Pedalers



## MarcelDuchamp (Jan 22, 2004)

Just curious, I've been on a couple rides with them so far, and I love it, who else goes on the rides, and what class do you ride with?


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Do your droogs ride along with you, too? Do you still end up at the moloka??

Do I hear music??

_Freude, schöner Götterfunken,
Tochter aus Elysium,
wir betreten feuertrunken,
Himmlische, dein Heiligtum!
Deine Zauber binden wieder,
was die Mode streng geteilt:
alle Menschen werden Brüder,
wo dein snafter Flügel weilt........_


----------



## MarcelDuchamp (Jan 22, 2004)

*Damn you getting the 9th stuck in my head*



Dave_Stohler said:


> Do your droogs ride along with you, too? Do you still end up at the moloka??
> 
> Do I hear music??
> 
> ...


The droogs, well they're all off on their crappy MTBs. And of course I go to the moloka, I mean milk-plus is the best energy drink out there. Now I must go listen to a bit of the old Ludwig Van and relax after a long night.


----------



## commuterguy2 (Feb 23, 2004)

*Not recently, but I have in the past*

I rode in the BB and B rides, but found that the ride categories were not particularly useful. One B ride averaged 22 mph over a pretty hilly route. Another one was painfully slow--i.e., a true B ride per the average speeds listed on the PPTC website.

PPTC is a great group, but my schedule permitted a resumption of bike commuting, I don't have the time or the legs to ride on the weekends. I did have a few complaints about the group--some PPTC'ers did very dumb things on the road; they weren't always the friendliest people; they sometimes seemed like riders who were too scared to pin on a number and actually race, but were more than happy to try and pointlessly drop someone on a group ride if that person showed some weakness.

But overall, a great club and a great resource, and a good means of exploring routes you might not otherwise ride on.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Miss M and I are members.*



MarcelDuchamp said:


> Just curious, I've been on a couple rides with them so far, and I love it, who else goes on the rides, and what class do you ride with?


I usually lead a couple of rides a year; the NSA/OCE Fixte Century in Virginia and the Georgetown 200K. We don't do all that many club rides any more since most of the club rides start far too late in the day for us and are far too short for us. Still we probably do 5-10 club rides a year. 

We don't worry too much about the ride classification, we just look for a route and a start time that works for us. The ones we like the best are those that we can ride to from home.


----------



## Dctrofspin (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey Mark,

Can you recommend any Fall rides that are coming up in the DC area? I've had a brutal work schedule and haven't been able to race since July...I'm looking for something to keep me focused between now and the dreaded cold months. Any centuries or other cool events? What's the Georgetown 200K??


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*The PPTC Randonneur group*



Dctrofspin said:


> Hey Mark,
> 
> Can you recommend any Fall rides that are coming up in the DC area? I've had a brutal work schedule and haven't been able to race since July...I'm looking for something to keep me focused between now and the dreaded cold months. Any centuries or other cool events? What's the Georgetown 200K??


Pretty much does a century every Saturday, Sunday and holiday of the year. There is a link to them on the Potomac Pedaler website.

The Georgetown 200K is a fairly normal ride of ours that meets at the Key bridge and goes out to the Catoctin Mtns and back. Lots of tough hills, a couple of real climbs, a good amount of dirt. Everything I like in a bike ride. Options of 200K, 100 miles and 75 miles. We are likely to do it early in October.


----------



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

there is a 50 miler coming up on Oct. 2nd about an hour outside of DC....it is called the Tour de Clarke - it is a 50 mile loop that covers one of the more scenic counties in Virginia.....if you are interested, send me an email [email protected] and I'll try and find my info packet.


----------

